# Film Wont Dry Evenly



## benjyman345 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi,

I have developed a roll of film and washed it using Kodak Photo-Flo but it will not dry evenly, leaving smear marks and sticky marks on the film.

I have repeatedly washed the film trying to get it to dry evenly and without leaving marks. Unfortunetly it is also gathering lots of dust as I keep hanging it up to dry.

It is very irritating as I am ruining the film as well as wasting lots of time, water and rinse. How do I resolve this issue of drying film without buying extra equipment.

Using the Kodak Photo-Flo rinse should be adequet for washing the film to allow it to dry evenly!

Thanks Heaps.


----------



## ann (Mar 21, 2009)

how long are you letting it "dry" before trying to use it?

also how much photo-flo in what amount of water?

would need a bit more information about your process.


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 21, 2009)

The only possibility I can think of, assuming that you are diluting the PhotoFlo(r) according to directions, would be the quality of your tap water -- if super hard, it could be the culprit.

You can check this by using bottled distilled or 'drinking' water such as, say, Poland Spring(r).  Make up some PhotoFlo bath using it.

Then, when you've finished washing your film, empty the tank bottom and fill with plain bottled water.  Cap and agitate.  Take off the cap and empty out the water.  That should dilute any mineral content to the point where it is of no concern.  Then fill the tank with the PhotoFlo solution, pouring slowly to avoid froth.  Do not cap nor agitate in any way.  After 30 seconds remove the reel, strip the film, apply clips and hang it up to dry.


----------



## benjyman345 (Mar 21, 2009)

Torus34 said:


> The only possibility I can think of, assuming that you are diluting the PhotoFlo(r) according to directions, would be the quality of your tap water -- if super hard, it could be the culprit.
> 
> You can check this by using bottled distilled or 'drinking' water such as, say, Poland Spring(r). Make up some PhotoFlo bath using it.
> 
> Then, when you've finished washing your film, empty the tank bottom and fill with plain bottled water. Cap and agitate. Take off the cap and empty out the water. That should dilute any mineral content to the point where it is of no concern. Then fill the tank with the PhotoFlo solution, pouring slowly to avoid froth. Do not cap nor agitate in any way. After 30 seconds remove the reel, strip the film, apply clips and hang it up to dry.


 
So you are not meant to agitate the rinse water containing the Photo-Flo?
I was taught to agitate it and then put the film into the frothy liquid. I guess this is what may be causing the smearing then??


----------



## Garbz (Mar 21, 2009)

I agitate with photo-flo. Here's my method. I'm new at this but so far avoid dust and drying marks except those caused by me dropping the roll, and I live in a very dusty house.

1. While doing the final wash have the hot water on in the shower with the door closed. Old trick to make the room nice and steamy, the steam as it settles removes dust from the air.
2. When wash cycle is finish I pre-mix some photo-flo and then pour into the tank, FULL. As little space as possible prevents frothing problems.
3. Agitate using very slow inversions continuously for about 30 seconds.
4. Slowly empty the tank and then remove the roll of film.
5. When removing the film I flick it as it's coming off the reel and then hang it in the bathroom over the shower support with the shower door open.
6. If there's still froth on the film I hit it with the airdrier on a standard blow cycle (not heated) in a downwards motion to remove as much water as possible.
7. Let it sit in the shower for a few hours.


----------



## Paul Ron (Mar 22, 2009)

Don't agitate it will make it foamy, that is the problem. Stir it in n leave your film in for about 1 minute. Squeege off exsess water from the film as you take it out of the tank to hang. Leave it up till it is completely dry for about 1/2 hr or more. 

If your water is hard, use bottled water as someone already sugested for your final photoflo bath.


----------



## Flash Harry (Mar 24, 2009)

use distilled water for the final rinse, 2 drops of wetting agent in the tank, peg out to dry after squeegying with thumb n forefinger, best drying is in a cabinet or the bathroom and avoid going in or opening shutting the door often to minimize stirring up dust. H


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 24, 2009)

when i had access to a dark room we used an old stand up file cabinet with a low watt light bulb and some hangers/clothes pins, worked great, kept the dust out and drying was quick


----------

